# Exactly how long has registration been down?



## RustyWolf (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been trying to register for a couple days no and while looking into the problem I saw that FA had registration down for months on end back in 2010... I want to know if there is any hope for me to even set up an account any time soon x.x


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 15, 2014)

Its been down for almost a month now, my BF and I have been trying to register as well, its really frustrating and of course, there's no ETA. They even hired new coders and still no fixes.


----------



## RustyWolf (Mar 15, 2014)

VanillaCupcakes said:


> Its been down for almost a month now, my BF and I have been trying to register as well, its really frustrating and of course, there's no ETA. They even hired new coders and still no fixes.



Grade A customer service lol


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 15, 2014)

VanillaCupcakes said:


> Its been down for almost a month now, my BF and I have been trying to register as well, its really frustrating and of course, there's no ETA. They even hired new coders and still no fixes.


IIRC the new coders are working on Phoenix, not maintenance.

I'll poke a few people for a bit and try and get some answers.


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 15, 2014)

RustyWolf said:


> Grade A customer service lol



I know right?!~



Raptros said:


> IIRC the new coders are working on Phoenix, not maintenance.
> 
> I'll poke a few people for a bit and try and get some answers.



This doesn't help the fact that we have still been waiting for almost a month before being able to register for FA. It's very annoying, and frustrating to have to wait this long. There's other sites but you guys have the ones with the most Furry Artists, and most of the ones I am interested in commissioning relies on you guys notes systems so I can't even discuss with them about wanting to commission them therefore artist can lose pontential commissioners because of this issue.


----------



## xBamberz (Mar 15, 2014)

VanillaCupcakes said:


> I know right?!~
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't help the fact that we have still been waiting for almost a month before being able to register for FA. It's very annoying, and frustrating to have to wait this long. There's other sites but you guys have the ones with the most Furry Artists, and most of the ones I am interested in commissioning relies on you guys notes systems so I can't even discuss with them about wanting to commission them therefore artist can lose pontential commissioners because of this issue.



They closed down registrations because there was someone making like 20 different accounts and posting one single piece of art on each account. They closed it down for a while I guess until they can figure out how to keep this from happening again. It is for the better that it is down right this minute. I know it is a bit frustrating, I am in need of making an account too, but it will be better in the long run if we just be patient and let the admins do what they need to do. ^^


----------



## Fawna (Mar 15, 2014)

I had no idea registration was down!  I'm on the site every day, there should be a stickied news post about this... weird.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 15, 2014)

Fawna said:


> I had no idea registration was down!  I'm on the site every day, there should be a stickied news post about this... weird.


Site status forum.


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 15, 2014)

xBamberz said:


> They closed down registrations because there was someone making like 20 different accounts and posting one single piece of art on each account. They closed it down for a while I guess until they can figure out how to keep this from happening again. It is for the better that it is down right this minute. I know it is a bit frustrating, I am in need of making an account too, but it will be better in the long run if we just be patient and let the admins do what they need to do. ^^


I get it that we need to be patient but seriously it's been almost a month already, how long do they expect us to wait?


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 16, 2014)

What other sites fixed in less than an hour will be fixed in years here.
I seriously doubt you'll be able to get in and ask those artists. Your only hope is to find other means of contacting them.


----------



## corecat (Mar 16, 2014)

I too, have been waiting to register. I'm glad we at least get forum access in the meantime, but it is very frustrating...


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 16, 2014)

Kesteh said:


> What other sites fixed in less than an hour will be fixed in years here.
> I seriously doubt you'll be able to get in and ask those artists. Your only hope is to find other means of contacting them.



I was lucky to contact one artist but sadly, the others won't have my money since there was no other means to contact them. They really need to fix this issue!


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Mar 17, 2014)

Just add a 24+ hour wait period before being allowed to post pictures or what ever after creating an account ._.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 17, 2014)

Coding that feature would break half a dozen others.


----------



## Beanzoboy (Mar 17, 2014)

I've got an idea, why don't we open a thread on here where people who are unable to contact artists can ask subscribed members, who can then contact the artist in turn and refer them to the message. Non-subs can talk to the artists they like, the artists would be able to find more commissions, and until the registration comes back up, there will be at least something we can do while waiting. Just reply to the messages that you refer so that others don't spam a single artist several times with the same message. I am a non-sub, otherwise I would take up the torch myself. Any volunteers to be awesome?


----------



## corecat (Mar 17, 2014)

That's a really cool idea, I think! Although I'm in the same boat as you; willing to do it it, but not registered. Still, that would probably make a lot of people happy.

I also like the wait period idea, but if it wouldn't work, I guess nothing can be done.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Mar 17, 2014)

Beanzoboy said:


> I've got an idea, why don't we open a thread on here where people who are unable to contact artists can ask subscribed members, who can then contact the artist in turn and refer them to the message. Non-subs can talk to the artists they like, the artists would be able to find more commissions, and until the registration comes back up, there will be at least something we can do while waiting. Just reply to the messages that you refer so that others don't spam a single artist several times with the same message. I am a non-sub, otherwise I would take up the torch myself. Any volunteers to be awesome?



Or have them post an announcement on the main site advertising the proper section of the forums for artwork related matters.  If you have people go to artists who have an account on the main site, you're bound to have note spam.  It'll be easier to have a way for them to come here to forums for you to do business with while main site registration is down.


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 17, 2014)

Beanzoboy said:


> I've got an idea, why don't we open a thread on here where people who are unable to contact artists can ask subscribed members, who can then contact the artist in turn and refer them to the message. Non-subs can talk to the artists they like, the artists would be able to find more commissions, and until the registration comes back up, there will be at least something we can do while waiting. Just reply to the messages that you refer so that others don't spam a single artist several times with the same message. I am a non-sub, otherwise I would take up the torch myself. Any volunteers to be awesome?



That's a really cool idea! Sadly, I am a non-sub but I could ask my friends.~


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 17, 2014)

Beanzoboy said:


> I've got an idea, why don't we open a thread on here where people who are unable to contact artists can ask subscribed members, who can then contact the artist in turn and refer them to the message. Non-subs can talk to the artists they like, the artists would be able to find more commissions, and until the registration comes back up, there will be at least something we can do while waiting. Just reply to the messages that you refer so that others don't spam a single artist several times with the same message. I am a non-sub, otherwise I would take up the torch myself. Any volunteers to be awesome?



While a good idea, it might be shady as well. I know I wouldn't accept a commission from someone without an account, at least not by the "in-between" messager type. I think it's better with a note like "hey, 'name' on the FAforums are interested in a commission from you, but can't contact you due to the registration being down, do you have a forum profile they could contact?"  - this way you eliminate the 3rd person, and it seems a little more clean cut. If the artist is open for commissions and want the business they can either log in or register on the forums.


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 17, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> While a good idea, it might be shady as well. I know I wouldn't accept a commission from someone without an account, at least not by the "in-between" messager type. I think it's better with a note like "hey, 'name' on the FAforums are interested in a commission from you, but can't contact you due to the registration being down, do you have a forum profile they could contact?"  - this way you eliminate the 3rd person, and it seems a little more clean cut. If the artist is open for commissions and want the business they can either log in or register on the forums.



Thats actually a better idea since the artist would be able to contact the person interested directly..


----------



## Beanzoboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> While a good idea, it might be shady as well. I know I wouldn't accept a commission from someone without an account, at least not by the "in-between" messager type. I think it's better with a note like "hey, 'name' on the FAforums are interested in a commission from you, but can't contact you due to the registration being down, do you have a forum profile they could contact?"  - this way you eliminate the 3rd person, and it seems a little more clean cut. If the artist is open for commissions and want the business they can either log in or register on the forums.



I'm sorry. What I meant was that the 3rd party tells them that it's in the thread, reply #__, and if the artist wants to respond they'll know where to go. Then the artist can talk to whomever is requesting a commission, and if they need to, they can talk through messages in the forum's messaging system. Mail, notifications, whatever you want to call it. The 3rd party would only be the one telling the artist about the commission, and then they'd be off doing their own thing. The artist can click on a person's user name and send them individual messages to get information through. We're both saying pretty much the same thing, though.  *Brohoof*/)


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 18, 2014)

Note: A number of artists on FA do post their email or website for contact other than FA notes. If their account isn't hidden to registered users only, I'd recommend finding that info in their journals or user info, or even their commission information sheet if they have one. If they don't, then find another site they may be on (weasyl, inkbunny, sofurry, deviantart, etc.).


Most artists have other methods of contact besides FA. It's a bit silly to only use FA notes with the site being unreliable like this.


----------



## skulltula (Mar 19, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> Note:  If they don't, then find another site they may be on (weasyl, inkbunny, sofurry, deviantart, etc.).


You know, this might not be an appropriate place to ask, but what other furry sites are there? Are there any that you guys would recommend over others?


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 19, 2014)

Going back to the issue on coding it shouldn't be too hard to code a page that uses an existing account to note people to contact other people, the only issue I could see is that it would be abused as well, because people would give false information to others and that could cause grief in its own accord.

However any admin with db access should be able to create a new account for anyone registered on this forum, an that should be a task set to someone. I could do it even .


----------



## Deathlightdb (Mar 19, 2014)

skulltula said:


> You know, this might not be an appropriate place to ask, but what other furry sites are there? Are there any that you guys would recommend over others?



Relevant sites, in order of importance and/or popularity:

Weasyl is  the freshest FA competitor by far, and has relatively good activity for  being around for less than two years.  I think that, given a few more  years, we will honestly see people begin to move to Weasyl.  FA has had  its glory days, but they have consistently failed to deliver on features  they promised, bug fixes, etc.  To say nothing of the PR disasters,  which anyone sane knows, will continue.  They also have a feature where  you can import your gallery, called Waxpost.  You can find your favorite FA artists with soft.   You plug in your username, and it tries to see if the people on your  watched artists also have a Weasyl under the same, or similar name.

SoFurry is  a possible alternative for artists, and *good *alternative to FA for writers. Actually, it's BETTER than FA, for writers, because most people don't come to FA to read stories. Where on the other hand, SoFurry was historically called YiffStar, and it  had a very strong focus on stories, so a lot of people go to SoFurry to read furry-centric stories and stuff.  There's a chat  there too, if that interests you.  Unfortunately, its tagging and search system can be slightly spotty in functionality.  It's not BAD, but sometimes it doesn't list all of the most recent posts, and just... acts kind of weird, I guess.

e621.net  is a good way to get exposure, but not the best way to engage in social  aspects the other sites have.  Most people go to e621 for its insanely  good search feature.  Discussions are somewhat limited in nature, because the community is uh... well, mostly people who are going there so that they can easily find, "female dragon rating:explicit", or similar, if you get my meaning.   Ideally you would post images there, and put a link to another site you  run, in the "source" box.  It WILL increase your other page's traffic, regardless of what site you use.

In the "less popular, but still somewhat relevant" category:

There's InkBunny.  It's an okay place to have a mirror  gallery, but you might end up feeling dirty, or with a skewed perception  of what's popular on furry sites in general, if you make it your main  gallery.  Also, you can't post humans, and I think photography is completely out, too.  It was fairly well poised to become a nice website, and its features are amazing, but when FA changed its stance on underage art, everyone who still wanted it, flocked there.  So unfortunately, it sports a much higher ratio of people and artwork that most of us find_ at least a little objectionable_.  It's sometimes derisively referred to as "Pedobunny", in spite of the fact that there's no official encouragement of this kind of artwork, over other kinds of art.

And you can always make yourself a furry oriented Tumblr, but you'd probably need to make some well-watched friends to get any kind of following.

DeviantArt is also fine, if your art is non-explicit.  You can post anything up to an R rating, for the most part.  HOWEVER, most DeviantArt furries are teenagers who are not yet allowed or legal to access the websites which allow adult artwork.  But if your work is REALLY good, you can easily get a very large following, and make a lot of friends on DA.  Most people have an account there, since some artists keep that as a primary art gallery.  Lots of comic book and fantasy artists post to DA, and I think most people eventually end up wanting to follow *someone* who posts there, meaning that, even if they don't visit as often, most furries still visit DA from time to time.  But make no mistake, it will be a longer, harder road than the furry specific websites.  On the other hand, it might have a larger end-reward, since the volume of users makes it possible to get BAJILLIONS of followers.  The most watched FA users have watch counts that are fairly normal on DA, for boatloads of artists.  You could also enjoy that kind of exposure if you use DA.  One day.  Eventually.


----------



## Deathlightdb (Mar 19, 2014)

To the OP:
This is FA.  Probably not.  Go register on ^^^^^^^^^^^^ anything else.


----------



## skulltula (Mar 19, 2014)

OMG Deathlight that is exactly what I was hoping for, thank you so much!


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 20, 2014)

My boyfriend and I actually gave up on FA and using Weasyl now, its not perfect but we really enjoy it so we will stay there even if FA lets us register again. Im sorry but it got very frustrating and annoying. I find Weasyl easy to navigate! Its really worth the try!~


----------



## holmebrian (Mar 20, 2014)

is noone doing manual registration requests?
i would hope something like that would be preferable to being fully closed.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 20, 2014)

No, we're not doing manual registrations at this time. If this changes, it'll be announced.


----------



## MotherFunker (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the informative post, Deathlightdb!  I was looking for alternative furry sites as well, not sure of what each one has to offer, and your post is a great summary.

I hate to be so impatient, but I'm done. I'm tired of waiting, hearing no sign of an update or even an acknowledgement whatsoever, and knowing FA's track record, registration won't be open until the next millennium. I am a bit wary of signing up for Weasyl, since I'm not fond of some of the people who run the place, who they associate with, or their antics (and I don't trust them with my private information), but it looks like my best bet for now. I hate to be another one to give up on FA, but hopefully the gentle slew of people who are being turned away by the horrendous way the administration is handling this problem will cause them to open their eyes some.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 21, 2014)

MotherFunker said:


> Thanks for the informative post, Deathlightdb!  I was looking for alternative furry sites as well, not sure of what each one has to offer, and your post is a great summary.
> 
> I hate to be so impatient, but I'm done. I'm tired of waiting, hearing no sign of an update or even an acknowledgement whatsoever, and knowing FA's track record, registration won't be open until the next millennium. I am a bit wary of signing up for Weasyl, since I'm not fond of some of the people who run the place, who they associate with, or their antics (and I don't trust them with my private information), but it looks like my best bet for now. I hate to be another one to give up on FA, but hopefully the gentle slew of people who are being turned away by the horrendous way the administration is handling this problem will cause them to open their eyes some.



I don't know if this is pointed out, not many understand that the staff isn't paid to do anything for FA that goes for Admins and Forum admins, no one gets paid. What they are doing to remedy the situation is unknown. The mod who updated that thread and all mods speak with some (or total) dictation from either the staff or from the owner. It is annoying that the progress is slow, however keep in mind not many would get up and do free work as elaborate as fixing a giant hole in security, or bot attacks exploiting registration for spam as this situation calls for. My guess is that they would have to filter through hours of code to clear the issue and then re write the code to block that type of an attack. This is pressing and should never be rushed. Who knows if an attack hits again more people are pissed because now ohh a DDOS took the site offline or something like personal information leaks. I personally would do it If I knew how. I know FA has an interesting track record with this sort of thing but again its for the reason that they aren't paid. 

Just trying to point that out, you can join whomever you want to, its your choice. If you don't feel safe joining Weasyl (they ask too many questions, rude staff.) then don't I wouldn't. DA is ok for this sort of thing but its not dedicated to furry art.


----------



## VanillaCupcakes (Mar 21, 2014)

MotherFunker said:


> Thanks for the informative post, Deathlightdb!  I was looking for alternative furry sites as well, not sure of what each one has to offer, and your post is a great summary.
> 
> I hate to be so impatient, but I'm done. I'm tired of waiting, hearing no sign of an update or even an acknowledgement whatsoever, and knowing FA's track record, registration won't be open until the next millennium. I am a bit wary of signing up for Weasyl, since I'm not fond of some of the people who run the place, who they associate with, or their antics (and I don't trust them with my private information), but it looks like my best bet for now. I hate to be another one to give up on FA, but hopefully the gentle slew of people who are being turned away by the horrendous way the administration is handling this problem will cause them to open their eyes some.



Your not the only one who gave up! 2 days ago, my Boyfriend, and I decided the waiting game was enough! We also asked our friends to follow us as well. I also doubt they will open their eyes just because a few of us decides to stop waiting on them to finally get their stuff together. I get it, it's not easy for the coders but COME ON, how long to they expect us to just annoyingly wait for them?...


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 21, 2014)

VanillaCupcakes said:


> Your not the only one who gave up! 2 days ago, my Boyfriend, and I decided the waiting game was enough! We also asked our friends to follow us as well. I also doubt they will open their eyes just because a few of us decides to stop waiting on them to finally get their stuff together. I get it, it's not easy for the coders but COME ON, how long to they expect us to just annoyingly wait for them?...



Last i saw it was coder. Also this issue should have been fixed by now but [insert rant about incompetence here]
And the fix took those other sites less than a day to fix because the account spammer attacked them too. Most of the coders on the other sites attempted to help here but were ignored/denied... hm. You see how well that worked out in the end.


----------



## skulltula (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand that FA coders are unpaid and that the FA code is super convoluted, but I think people have trouble accepting this reason because it is super vague.  There are plenty of programmers who are able to complete complex and time consuming personal projects in their free time without being paid. I've seen them at it! It's real! Coders with full-time work or school can get shit done if they really want to.

So while money could definitely solve some things, I think a more precise assessment would be:
- coders do not care or cannot make FA a priority (no harm in that! we don't run their lives)
- coders do not have the right skill (not something we can really complain about when they aren't paid. "Coders" could mean high school Computer Science student, for all we know. Hell, I've taken a couple Java classes, I could call myself a coder too)
- possible poor communication between whoever's working on it? That always throws a wrench in things. Or lack of management/coordination

Over a month of downtime means there's a problem other than "coders not being paid." If we could only find some coders that were skilled and who cared deeply enough about FA (or, at least, who are that type of person who can't stop working until they complete a task or beat a challenge) then we could definitely see some results. I suspect that was how FA was built in the first place. But that is obviously incredibly difficult. And... that may also be how we ended up with jacked up code. 

Makes me wonder how much it would cost to contract a real programmer or two. FA admins might want to consider fundraising for it ~ 

I would also encourage everyone to leave and find other sites if you want to, but don't do it hoping that FA will fall to its knees and beg you to come back. If they don't care enough to fix registration now, they are still not going to care when you leave. I myself was never able to make an account in the first place (I only got into furries in the past couple weeks), so they won't even notice whether I was here or not. Leave FA for your own happiness! And be open to coming back if they ever fix it.

I would recommend dA over Weasyl, as long as you join some furry groups. I am trying both right now, and have gotten more favorites and comments in my first hour on dA than I have in two days on Weasyl. So it seems like there's a little more activity.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Mar 22, 2014)

I would reccomend Weasyl over DA. DA had their own bit of drama regarding their refusal to do anything regarding stolen art, to the point of treating the actual artist like crap in some stories. Weasyl actually cares about it's community.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 22, 2014)

The changes planned are not simply "add a captcha", note. I don't know what exactly other sites may have changed about their backend, so I can't speak for how their efforts compare to what's being done here, but the list of things being changed/tweaked is pretty extensive, including both measures to prevent future attacks AND tools for site staff to better mitigate the damage SHOULD an attack still occur. You are absolutely allowed to be frustrated, but things taking time certainly doesn't mean FA staff don't care.

If we didn't care, we'd just have left registration open, and allowed everyone's hard work to get drowned out by malicious posting whenever someone felt like disrupting the community.

You are, of course, welcome to seek out other alternatives if this situation or anything else makes you feel FA isn't for you, and we can't and won't stop you. But please don't suggest that we're acting out of spite or complacency. I think every single member of staff would agree when I say, we're here because we care about the community.


----------



## Kemo (Mar 22, 2014)

I was a little annoyed at some point, but I'm very thankful that the situation is being taken care of & it's understandable that it might take a little bit.
I'd rather whine over not being able to register than to have a script kiddie embarrass me out of my mind through spamming. :T


----------



## MotherFunker (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand the situation. I know that the work that the administration does is for free, and of course I am understanding that real life definitely has to come before hobbies. I also understand that FurAffinity's backend looks worse than Hurricane Katrina in regards to the wreckage it is. However, I think on the other hand, FurAffinity's problems (including this one with the site registration being down indefinitely) is greatly the fault of the owner(s), who, in my opinion, keep it permanently in a state of decay due to a mixture probably pride and outright complacency. If the situation with the code is THAT dire, how come the administration is willing to drop thousands of dollars to patch bandages on the booboos (buying tons and tons of servers), but won't pay someone to professionally code the site? If the site is run on donations, how come the administration doesn't start a drive to help raise money for contracted work? as someone said above. You have people even in these forums, for YEARS, BEGGING the administration to PLEASE let them help with code, and yet the administration turns a blind eye and stays complacent, because, hey, as long as people are still using it anyway, I don't have to do anything. If the administration can pay God-knows how much money on commissions of them making whoopie with every single furry on FA, then how come they can't use some of that money for matters that are actually pressing? If the people who are coding now can't commit to such a big task in a timely matter or fashion, why isn't the administration looking for people who are?

I love FurAffinity. I love the community. But the community is stubborn in regards to moving, and the administration knows that, I think, and uses that as a thin excuse as to not do anything. It sucks that they are the only really sizeable community out there, but hopefully in oncoming years or when FurAffinity finally buckles people will see what they're using and turn towards greener pastures.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 23, 2014)

MotherFunker said:


> I understand the situation. I know that the work that the administration does is for free, and of course I am understanding that real life definitely has to come before hobbies. I also understand that FurAffinity's backend looks worse than Hurricane Katrina in regards to the wreckage it is. However, I think on the other hand, FurAffinity's problems (including this one with the site registration being down indefinitely) is greatly the fault of the owner(s), who, in my opinion, keep it permanently in a state of decay due to a mixture probably pride and outright complacency. If the situation with the code is THAT dire, how come the administration is willing to drop thousands of dollars to patch bandages on the booboos (buying tons and tons of servers), but won't pay someone to professionally code the site? If the site is run on donations, how come the administration doesn't start a drive to help raise money for contracted work? as someone said above. You have people even in these forums, for YEARS, BEGGING the administration to PLEASE let them help with code, and yet the administration turns a blind eye and stays complacent, because, hey, as long as people are still using it anyway, I don't have to do anything. If the administration can pay God-knows how much money on commissions of them making whoopie with every single furry on FA, then how come they can't use some of that money for matters that are actually pressing? If the people who are coding now can't commit to such a big task in a timely matter or fashion, why isn't the administration looking for people who are?
> 
> I love FurAffinity. I love the community. But the community is stubborn in regards to moving, and the administration knows that, I think, and uses that as a thin excuse as to not do anything. It sucks that they are the only really sizeable community out there, but hopefully in oncoming years or when FurAffinity finally buckles people will see what they're using and turn towards greener pastures.



bit of a drama queen are we? yes, the site could have been coded better. there is a current project in development. As for moving to a different site: well, FA is sort of like facebook in that it's the largest and people stay despite its shortcomings because of how they can see most of their artists there. You mention FA 'buckling' but I see that as similar to the false end-of-world predictions. FA isn't buckling, and unless there's a major MySpace-to-Facebook migration, most of the people will stay as well.


----------



## SigmaFox (Mar 25, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> bit of a drama queen are we? yes, the site could have been coded better. there is a current project in development. As for moving to a different site: well, FA is sort of like facebook in that it's the largest and people stay despite its shortcomings because of how they can see most of their artists there. You mention FA 'buckling' but I see that as similar to the false end-of-world predictions. FA isn't buckling, and unless there's a major MySpace-to-Facebook migration, most of the people will stay as well.



You keep comparing this site to Facebook, but I can guarantee that if Facebook takes down registration for a full month and refuses to acknowledge a problem (except as random comments in user-made topics on a subforum where no one will be able to find), they will lose traffic. They will lose accounts and alternative, better, sites will crop up that people will flock to. What do you think happened to Myspace, exactly? I've been trying to register with FA for over a month and I'm about at the point where I don't care anymore. I'm holding out for now, but people have already lost hope and joined Weasyl, and it's something I'm considering too.

I don't think an answer of "well we don't get paid so it's not a priority" is an acceptable one, to be frank. If you are going to commit to hosting a website that thousands upon thousands of people use daily, you have a commitment to them then, too. Plenty of people have offered their help for free only to receive no response. Looking back, this also isn't the first time this has happened. 

You need to address your users and let them know what you are doing to solve the problem. Otherwise it will make you look like you aren't doing anything. Replying here and there to a forum topic isn't going to cover it and neither will a one-sentence explanation on registry. 

I'm not trying to rage or anything, but cmon guys. People want to stick with your site, myself included, but you can only rely on loyalty for so long...


PS. Even registering for this forum was WAY too much of a hassle. I was forced to look up the answers to random questions like:
"Name a staff member working at FurAffinity" Seriously? This is common knowledge since when?
"What's another word for furry art" .... Fur art? IDK, what IS another word for furry art? Even Google couldn't help me with that one. Luckily refreshing the page gave me a different question.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 25, 2014)

SigmaFox said:


> You keep comparing this site to Facebook, but I can guarantee that if Facebook takes down registration for a full month and refuses to acknowledge a problem (except as random comments in user-made topics on a subforum where no one will be able to find), they will lose traffic. They will lose accounts and alternative, better, sites will crop up that people will flock to. What do you think happened to Myspace, exactly? I've been trying to register with FA for over a month and I'm about at the point where I don't care anymore. I'm holding out for now, but people have already lost hope and joined Weasyl, and it's something I'm considering too.



What happened to MySpace? Facebook happened. Facebook's support SUCKS by the way, I know this from experience. Don't tell me that sites can't survive with poor customer service because Facebook is a glowing example of that. I've gotten blocked numerous times for 'false' friend requests when in reality, every single person I requested, I knew. There's no way to tell Facebook that this is wrong and to fix it.

Facebook has over a billion users, do you really think another site will overtake it now? Unless Facebook really f*cks up, the answer is clearly no. Registration could be down for and Facebook would probably lose hardly anything, but seeing as how they have 6000+ PAID employees, any pressing issues will probably be cleared up quickly.



> I don't think an answer of "well we don't get paid so it's not a priority" is an acceptable one, to be frank. If you are going to commit to hosting a website that thousands upon thousands of people use daily, you have a commitment to them then, too. Plenty of people have offered their help for free only to receive no response. Looking back, this also isn't the first time this has happened.



No one's arguing that at all. It IS more difficult to make time when it's unpaid, but I'm sure it's a priority, at least it should be.



> You need to address your users and let them know what you are doing to solve the problem. Otherwise it will make you look like you aren't doing anything. Replying here and there to a forum topic isn't going to cover it and neither will a one-sentence explanation on registry.
> 
> I'm not trying to rage or anything, but cmon guys. People want to stick with your site, myself included, but you can only rely on loyalty for so long...
> 
> ...



An update would be nice, but for the time being, I think we could all be patient. It HAS been long enough, but I don't think pushing the issue is speeding up its resolution.
As for the first question, you can look that up on the site...


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> What happened to MySpace? Facebook happened. Facebook's support SUCKS by the way, I know this from experience. Don't tell me that sites can't survive with poor customer service because Facebook is a glowing example of that. I've gotten blocked numerous times for 'false' friend requests when in reality, every single person I requested, I knew. There's no way to tell Facebook that this is wrong and to fix it.
> 
> Facebook has over a billion users, do you really think another site will overtake it now? Unless Facebook really f*cks up, the answer is clearly no. Registration could be down for and Facebook would probably lose hardly anything, but seeing as how they have 6000+ PAID employees, any pressing issues will probably be cleared up quickly.



If you give someone a good product, they'll go for it. How long did it take Samsung Galaxy phones to become just as popular and appealing as Apple's iPhones, or at least get pretty close? Not that long. How long did it take for Google to promote their OS as sturdy and just as good as any other, now competing in the laptop AND tablet side of the tech world? You make it seem like it's impossible, yet viewing a lot of these major companies show it's not. Google obviously had a bust for their attempt at social networking to compete with Facebook, but that doesn't mean another site can become competitive. It just takes a little bit of money, perseverance, and the right motivation. 

Also: FA's submission is broken. No new registrations allowed, can't submit art. FA is almost at the unusable point. ALMOST.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 25, 2014)

Not saying it's impossible, but you'd be hard pressed to find anyone able to compete with Facebook.

And FA better get its act together. It's one thing for registration to be down, but having issues uploading art? That's the core of FA, the reason for its existence, in addition to its users, without the ability to upload users WILL have to move on to other sites, there's no way around it unless they get this fixed promptly.


----------



## thoron (Mar 25, 2014)

To my knowlegde Yak is the only one up at this time who can do anything about this and he's likely busy with work. Everyone else is state side so thier likely asleep. If its not up by tomorrow or at least an update on the situation then I think we'll room to groan about this latest developement.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Not saying it's impossible, but you'd be hard pressed to find anyone able to compete with Facebook.
> 
> And FA better get its act together. It's one thing for registration to be down, but having issues uploading art? That's the core of FA, the reason for its existence, in addition to its users, without the ability to upload users WILL have to move on to other sites, there's no way around it unless they get this fixed promptly.



Its a shame to watch FA slowly fall apart, Im watching people leave left and right and new members are giving up on FA entirely. I don't know if it has to do with lazy staff like people are suggesting but I do think it has to do with not being paid. I mean damn this isn't easy work.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Not saying it's impossible, but you'd be hard pressed to find anyone able to compete with Facebook.
> 
> And FA better get its act together. It's one thing for registration to be down, but having issues uploading art? That's the core of FA, the reason for its existence, in addition to its users, without the ability to upload users WILL have to move on to other sites, there's no way around it unless they get this fixed promptly.



That may be asking too much. Promptly isn't a word usually associated with this site.

I want so bad for FA to get better, and I'll use it again if it does, but every time I visit the forums to see how everything is it just gets worse. Well, everyone grab a shovel and let's pick a spot in the dirt so we can start diggin' a grave for it...




FFox97 said:


> Its a shame to watch FA slowly fall apart, Im watching people leave left and right and new members are giving up on FA entirely. I don't know if it has to do with lazy staff like people are suggesting but I do think it has to do with not being paid. I mean damn this isn't easy work.



FA is at a point where it's time to take things seriously and put some money into the people that work on it. It can't survive on free employment forever, especially if it wants to continue to grow.


Edit for adding the above reply and wording.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> FA is at a point where it's time to take things seriously and put some money into the people that work on it. It can't survive on free employment forever, especially if it wants to continue to grow.


Then Neer needs to push donations like Wikipedia did. Im sure the staff can be paid for their services if donations rolled in. I know that donations come in all the time, don't know what they go to outside of domain registration and such.

I understand that these people have a life but they ultimately signed up for this. I personally don't want to give up on FA, met too many good people here so far.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Then Neer needs to push donations like Wikipedia did. Im sure the staff can be paid for their services if donations rolled in. I know that donations come in all the time, don't know what they go to outside of domain registration and such.



I really question his dedication to the site and just how seriously he takes it. Even if FA did the ad thing like DA did (outside of the paid ones for users), if it meant a better quality site, fine, I'll take it. Donations would be a good boost for sure to at least buy some time to look into all the options. He also needs a second-in-command for the times he's not able to give site status updates in the Fender journal. But, this has all been said before by me and countless others, and that is why I think he just doesn't care. FA kinda works as it is, therefore he probably thinks it's not broken enough to fix.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> I really question his dedication to the site and just how seriously he takes it. Even if FA did the ad thing like DA did (outside of the paid ones for users), if it meant a better quality site, fine, I'll take it. Donations would be a good boost for sure to at least buy some time to look into all the options. He also needs a second-in-command for the times he's not able to give site status updates in the Fender journal. But, this has all been said before by me and countless others, and that is why I think he just doesn't care. FA kinda works as it is, therefore he probably thinks it's not broken enough to fix.



Im sure the submission issue will be fixed by morning but your right Neer's one man, most of the staff I don't know what they do (haven't looked into it) It would be smart to get some partners in ownership to work on the site. Hell if phoenix does actually happen it will be a real kick in everyones rumps for supporting FA. Neer needs the drive again, too many people call him out and basically call what he owns a POS consistently. If it was mine and people called my website a POS i wouldn't maintain it, i would let it rot.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Im sure the submission issue will be fixed by morning but your right Neer's one man, most of the staff I don't know what they do (haven't looked into it) It would be smart to get some partners in ownership to work on the site. Hell if phoenix does actually happen it will be a real kick in everyones rumps for supporting FA. Neer needs the drive again, too many people call him out and basically call what he owns a POS consistently. If it was mine and people called my website a POS i wouldn't maintain it, i would let it rot.



If someone told me my site was a POS, I'd push so hard to get it working and in top notch. I cannot stand things breaking all the time or using outdated equipment / anything. It is essentially his job to make sure his users are happy with his site. If he's not doing that, then he's going to face the sound of angry people. He shouldn't take it personally, because it's not a personal attack, but this is technically a business of sorts and he needs to treat it as such.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> If it was mine and people called my website a POS i wouldn't maintain it, i would let it rot.



...and that's why you don't own a website. That's a bad mindset to get into. You can't allow others to put you down. Ignore em.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> If someone told me my site was a POS, I'd push so hard to get it working and in top notch. I cannot stand things breaking all the time or using outdated equipment / anything. It is essentially his job to make sure his users are happy with his site. If he's not doing that, then he's going to face the sound of angry people. He shouldn't take it personally, because it's not a personal attack, but this is technically a business of sorts and he needs to treat it as such.



Some people Im sure have directed personal attacks at him and his past decisions. I myself would maintain this website with a large team or paid persons. Not talking admin. Admin should be the volunteer job, Maintenance should be paid, standards really need to be enforced (more active administration should be set.) these are all decisions that he needs to make. I hope that all this non maintenance thing has to do with phoenix but according to the past few years FA has been rolling down a very long hill. I think now its in free fall.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> ...and that's why you don't own a website. That's a bad mindset to get into. You can't allow others to put you down. Ignore em.


I own one with 5 others. Im not that bad i was just saying lol. Its a junction photography website (being constructed atm) for my local high school to get photo students off campus to explore better opportunities in photography. My work is promoted and the students get to have fun in a rather now boring class thanks to standards. Eventually their work goes on the website where they can share it with others.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Some people Im sure have directed personal attacks at him and his past decisions. I myself would maintain this website with a large team or paid persons. Not talking admin. Admin should be the volunteer job, Maintenance should be paid, standards really need to be enforced (more active administration should be set.) these are all decisions that he needs to make. I hope that all this non maintenance thing has to do with phoenix but according to the past few years FA has been rolling down a very long hill. I think now its in free fall.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A You made me think of this. XD


Well personal attacks will happen. He needs to ignore it. :|


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A You made me think of this. XD
> 
> 
> Well personal attacks will happen. He needs to ignore it. :|



Oh lol, btw great post for your 69th lol. Yea he needs to but his silence makes me think people got to him over the years.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Oh lol, btw great post for your 69th lol. Yea he needs to but his silence makes me think people got to him over the years.



Rofl XD it is!

That's also an even greater reason to get someone to help him: to alleviate stress. WHY IS THIS SO HARD FOR PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 25, 2014)

Uploading issues should be resolved now; a server software upgrade broke some of the more fragile bindings and it didn't get caught immediately, and for that we're sorry. If you're still having problems, let us know via TT and we'll bug the techs some more. 

Last I heard the work on registration was well underway but not finished, but that's as much as I know I'm afraid.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

I did read in ED that the Phoenix project has been since 2006... Hard to believe that after seven years it is still not finished.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I did read in ED that the Phoenix project has been since 2006... Hard to believe that after seven years it is still not finished.



No, that's Ferrox. 

Phoenix has only been official since January I believe.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I did read in ED that the Phoenix project has been since 2006... Hard to believe that after seven years it is still not finished.



Lemme give ya some advice...don't read ED. That sh*t's exaggerated, fabricated, and generally inaccurate. It's worse than believing the 'news' you see on the Onion News Network, or the Onion's online newspaper.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Lemme give ya some advice...don't read ED. That sh*t's exaggerated, fabricated, and generally inaccurate. It's worse than believing the 'news' you see on the Onion News Network, or the Onion's online newspaper.



I take it that you've never read ED.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Lemme give ya some advice...don't read ED. That sh*t's exaggerated, fabricated, and generally inaccurate. It's worse than believing the 'news' you see on the Onion News Network, or the Onion's online newspaper.



Sometimesthat site offers more accurate and veridic information than wikipedia itself. Besides, the site that writes only lies is Uncyclopedia.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I take it that you've never read ED.



I have, and if you think it's accurate, you must be kidding yourself. Wikipedia IS accurate because sane, educated people edit it regularly. ED is fabricated because disgruntled assholes edit it regularly. Show me an article on ED: I'll scan it and tell you what's bullshit and what's not.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I have, and if you think it's accurate, you must be kidding yourself. Wikipedia IS accurate because sane, educated people edit it regularly. ED is fabricated because disgruntled assholes edit it regularly. Show me an article on ED: I'll scan it and tell you what's bullshit and what's not.



Go for the article Unwarranted Self Importance.

Also what you dont know from wikipedia is that it is in permanent edit war where tons of pseudo intellectual ignorants pretend to legitimate their opinions through fallacious articles. Not even the science articles over there escape from that. Thats why many colleges and high schools dont consider wikipedia as a reliable source.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Go for the article Unwarranted Self Importance.
> 
> Also what you dont know from wikipedia is that it is in permanent edit war where tons of pseudo intellectual ignorants pretend to legitimate their opinions through fallacious articles. Not even the science articles over there escape from that. Thats why many colleges and high schools dont consider wikipedia as a reliable source.



It's not because it's unreliable. It's because it's so condensed. Maybe in, like, 2003 it'd be unreliable but now they actually work to provide accuracy and some colleges actually use Wiki to explain things. You're far behind on the times, brah.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I have, and if you think it's accurate, you must be kidding yourself. Wikipedia IS accurate because sane, educated people edit it regularly. ED is fabricated because disgruntled assholes edit it regularly. Show me an article on ED: I'll scan it and tell you what's bullshit and what's not.



Does ED make you feel fursecuted?


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> It's not because it's unreliable. It's because it's so condensed. Maybe in, like, 2003 it'd be unreliable but now they actually work to provide accuracy and some colleges actually use Wiki to explain things. You're far behind on the times, brah.



Orly? I want to see a college degree homework in a respectable college that allows wikipedia.org as a valid source of information.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I have, and if you think it's accurate, you must be kidding yourself. Wikipedia IS accurate because sane, educated people edit it regularly. ED is fabricated because disgruntled assholes edit it regularly. Show me an article on ED: I'll scan it and tell you what's bullshit and what's not.



Sure. :3c

edit: pls don't actually click that though, come on


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> Sure. :3c
> 
> edit: pls don't actually click that though, come on



I will never get why they did put the image of a grasshoper eating corn in the offended page


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Orly? I want to see a college degree homework in a respectable college that allows wikipedia.org as a valid source of information.



One of the articles I had to write about for my college used Wikipedia to talk about the person that wrote it. I can't exactly upload it because it's part of a past discussion that's no longer available.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> One of the articles I had to write about for my college used Wikipedia to talk about the person that wrote it. I can't exactly upload it because it's part of a past discussion that's no longer available.



Excuses.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Does ED make you feel fursecuted?



no, I makes me feel like there's a whole group of assholes out there that need to be silenced. I understand the site is basically harsh satire, but it really goes too far with its shit.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Go for the article Unwarranted Self Importance.
> 
> Also what you dont know from wikipedia is that it is in permanent edit war where tons of pseudo intellectual ignorants pretend to legitimate their opinions through fallacious articles. Not even the science articles over there escape from that. Thats why many colleges and high schools dont consider wikipedia as a reliable source.



sure, edit wars on points that don't really affect the main details of the article. Like 'Star Trek: Into Darkness' and the whole argument over whether there should be a colon. I don't think a college professor is going to say 'hey, you forgot a colon/added an unnecessary colon to this particular title' and take points off.

As for wikipedia, I did use it for a few papers in college. So sue me.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> sure, edit wars on points that don't really affect the main details of the article. Like 'Star Trek: Into Darkness' and the whole argument over whether there should be a colon. I don't think a college professor is going to say 'hey, you forgot a colon/added an unnecessary colon to this particular title' and take points off.
> 
> As for wikipedia, I did use it for a few papers in college. So sue me.



well it is actually important to know where the colon starts because it has a different anatomic, histologic and biochemical functions than Ileum.  Those details are important.

check the article about unwarranted self importance, you might discover a few life lessons in that article.

ps: what class was it for?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> no, I makes me feel like there's a whole group of assholes out there that need to be silenced. I understand the site is basically harsh satire, but it really goes too far with its shit.



Why do they need to be silenced? Because they make fun of furries?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why do they need to be silenced? Because they make fun of furries?


nooo...because they're assholes in general, pissing on every group they can. The last time I went to that site was probably over a year ago, and I don't plan on going back. It's a scary place full of hatred and misguided opinions.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> well it is actually important to know where the colon starts because it has a different anatomic, histologic and biochemical functions than Ileum.  Those details are important.
> 
> check the article about unwarranted self importance, you might discover a few life lessons in that article.
> 
> ps: what class was it for?



Um...my German History class I think, and I may have used it once or twice for English as well.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> nooo...because they're assholes in general, pissing on every group they can. The last time I went to that site was probably over a year ago, and I don't plan on going back. It's a scary place full of hatred and misguided opinions.



Some articles are rather informative and based in scientific work, such as the article about the FLAC audio format (moar like the placebo format, amirite?), the unwarranted self importance article (the world would be a better world if more people could understand that), the article about the bandwagons, or the article about Alternative medicine (spoiler: alternative medicine never, ever works)

ALSO, german class is not a real class. Learning a languaje is an inferior intellectual activity when compared to learning math, medicine or physics. Thus, its much much less rigorous.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> nooo...because they're assholes in general, pissing on every group they can. The last time I went to that site was probably over a year ago, and I don't plan on going back. It's a scary place full of hatred and misguided opinions.



So because they don't like things you do they should censored. Gotcha.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Some articles are rather informative and based in scientific work, such as the article about the FLAC audio format (moar like the placebo format, amirite?), the unwarranted self importance article (the world would be a better world if more people could understand that), the article about the bandwagons, or the article about Alternative medicine (spoiler: alternative medicine never, ever works)
> 
> ALSO, german class is not a real class. Learning a languaje is an inferior intellectual activity when compared to learning math, medicine or physics. Thus, its much much less rigorous.



you said college, you weren't specific. and I wasn't learning a language in that particular class either. it was german HISTORY.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So because they don't like things you do they should censored. Gotcha.



No. It's because they don't like anything. Or anything that strays even the slightest from social 'norms' or something.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> you said college, you weren't specific. and I wasn't learning a language in that particular class either. it was german HISTORY.



History is based in the written documents that may or may not have told the truth, that may or may not have been modified. It is a thing that totally lacks scientific rigor, thats why they allowed you to take quotes from Wikipedia, because it is a subject that really doesnt matter.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> No. It's because they don't like anything. Or anything that strays even the slightest from social 'norms' or something.



Have you considered that this may, in fact, be what some people refer to as a _joke_?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> Have you considered that this may, in fact, be what some people refer to as a _joke_?



No, this is the internet. Everything is 100% serious all the time.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> Have you considered that this may, in fact, be what some people refer to as a _joke_?



Yes, I have. I mentioned previously that it was satire, it's just a bit too harsh for my tastes. Why do you think I hold such strong dislike for the site? If you're gonna do satire, do it like the Onion or something.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Yes, I have. I mentioned previously that it was satire, it's just a bit too harsh for my tastes. Why do you think I hold such strong dislike for the site? If you're gonna do satire, do it like the Onion or something.


But you just said:


PheagleAdler said:


> No. It's because they don't like anything. Or anything that strays even the slightest from social 'norms' or something.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Orly? I want to see a college degree homework in a respectable college that allows wikipedia.org as a valid source of information.



Wikipedia generally isn't allowed because encyclopedias in general aren't allowed, being tertiary sources.  Has nothing to do with Wikipedia's accuracy.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Wikipedia generally isn't allowed because encyclopedias in general aren't allowed, being tertiary sources.  Has nothing to do with Wikipedia's accuracy.



Cuz ya know, a site in constant edit wars is quite accurate.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> But you just said:



Am I contradicting myself? I don't think so. They satire everything, if you want me to be more accurate. It makes it seem like they dislike everything. Is that worded better?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Cuz ya know, a site in constant edit wars is quite accurate.



Cuz ya know, the page history isn't right in the open for anyone to check themselves.  Oh wait, it is.

On-topic: hey, here's a workaround until FA gets enough donations to buy a dedicated registration server or whatever they plan on doing.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Cuz ya know, the page history isn't right in the open for anyone to check themselves.  Oh wait, it is.
> 
> On-topic: hey, here's a workaround until FA gets enough donations to buy a dedicated registration server or whatever they plan on doing.



yeah because THAT hasn't been suggested already? I don't want to register on Weasyl. FA has more art, users, etc. (I actually have an account on all the major (furry?) art sites DA, FA, Weasyl, IB, SF)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Am I contradicting myself?



Yes. Their alleged dislike of everything is part of the joke, yet you take it seriously while acknowledging it's a satire which is inherently non-serious.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Am I contradicting myself? I don't think so. They satire everything, if you want me to be more accurate. It makes it seem like they dislike everything. Is that worded better?



If you recognize that it's satirical, it probably means they don't actually dislike the things they rant about in the articles. Thought that would've been pretty clear, but whatever.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Cuz ya know, the page history isn't right in the open for anyone to check themselves.  Oh wait, it is.
> 
> On-topic: hey, here's a workaround until FA gets enough donations to buy a dedicated registration server or whatever they plan on doing.



cuz ya know, knowing the history of modification on a given article provides you instant information about the validity of the conclusions written and how those were perfectly obtained from the sources, and ya know, ifit is sourced then it must be right, righht?


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 26, 2014)

The biggest problem with the administration is that they rarely post status updates. Neer's too busy playing video games, the coders are unpaid, and the rest of the admins are out of the loop. It's like the whole site is made of toothpicks and elmers glue.

Buying new hardware won' t change the fact that the coding for this site is atrocious and ancient. But it's hard to get it updates due to lack of funding because many donation companies won't do businss with porn sites. If the code was made open source, perhaps things would go smoother? Of course, the head programmers would have the final say, but let the communty help, rather than some behind-closed-doors nonsense. I'm sure the registration issue and many others woule be solved.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Mar 26, 2014)

HEY! THE SPAMMER IS BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 26, 2014)

man, that quite some hole FA has, though its probably been there and have a poster placed over it :V
But really, fuck it, close registration and work on it again, I'm sure 7th time is the charm


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh man, this is freaking brilliant XD
But now it has stopped and registrations are open again... I wonder what's gonna happen next?


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Mar 26, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh man, this is freaking brilliant XD
> But now it has stopped and registrations are open again... I wonder what's gonna happen next?


Oh personally I"m getting a kick out of all this. I love how he actually posted in the thread. XD


----------



## whyyyyyyy (Mar 26, 2014)

Gmail is a disposable email provider now? Okay.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 26, 2014)

Got a new name just in time. Heh, how long until it breaks again?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 26, 2014)

So why hasn't Neer or whoever else actually hired a real professional to manage the site at this point? I mean, you're one of the biggest furry sites in the world and you have enough money to run entire goddamn conventions and spend lord knows how much money on furry porn yet you can't hire someone competent enough to make sure the website is actually functioning on the most basic level? 

I know someone is going to probably delete this or infract me or something but I'm serious. What is preventing them from hiring an actual professional?


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So why hasn't Neer or whoever else actually hired a real professional to manage the site at this point? I mean, you're one of the biggest furry sites in the world and you have enough money to run entire goddamn conventions and spend lord knows how much money on furry porn yet you can't hire someone competent enough to make sure the website is actually functioning on the most basic level?
> 
> I know someone is going to probably delete this or infract me or something but I'm serious. What is preventing them from hiring an actual professional?



If money was the problem he could easily ask for money with a personal appeal a la Jimmy Wales, but apparently the authentic problem is related to ego.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 26, 2014)

whyyyyyyy said:


> Gmail is a disposable email provider now? Okay.


nothing gonna stop them from simply switching to hotmail then...then yahoo, which by then FA played into their hands by literally making FA ban the major email providers.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn I kindly ask this person to stop. I think enough is enough.


----------



## JackTail (Mar 26, 2014)

Can ask this one to stop, but even if they did another will come along again and the same thing will happen over and over.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 26, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> nothing gonna stop them from simply switching to hotmail then...then yahoo, which by then FA played into their hands by literally making FA ban the major email providers.


Gmail was accidentally blocked. Should be working now.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Mar 26, 2014)

I wonder if the system sanitizes Gmail addresses.

Nah, that'd require effort.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 26, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> I wonder if the system sanitizes Gmail addresses.
> 
> Nah, that'd require effort.



-->Hot water usually sanitizes things lol<--Smartass remark (JK, JK), I doubt it. Was the email confirmation thing new? Just made myself a new account for my Manga. Haven't done that since 2010. Im just glad registration is back up. Hopefully it stays this way, probably been hell for the staff.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 26, 2014)

oh hey registration's up


----------



## Kemo (Mar 27, 2014)

Shiekra Tora said:


> Oh personally I"m getting a kick out of all this. I love how he actually posted in the thread. XD



Do you think I enjoy having this spammer dragging my name through the mud? If you could tell that I'm not the spammer, then at least try to be considerate and think about whether your reply is even worth posting or not.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Kemo said:


> Do you think I enjoy having this spammer dragging my name through the mud? If you could tell that I'm not the spammer, then at least try to be considerate and think about whether your reply is even worth posting or not.



The entire FA community is suffering because you somehow did something that made a hacker get mad at you. Why must we all pay for your fault? You owe us an apology.


----------



## Kemo (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> The entire FA community is suffering because you somehow did something that made a hacker get mad at you. Why must we all pay for your fault? You owe us an apology.



You don't know a thing about this person and why they did this. You don't know if they're anywhere near justified in humiliating me. They aren't. How dare you suggest that I'm the one who should apologize?


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 27, 2014)

No one owes anything to anyone, it's done and eradicated let time fix the issue at hand, don't add to it. I think it's quite enough. The entire FA community has not been suffering just those who acted upon the event or those who couldn't register. One thing to assume, however this is not the place to make arguments towards who owes who what. Keep it civil without flaming each other yea?

If I could I would close this before that started.

Kemo I would ignore these posts towards you, I think you have had enough to deal with.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 27, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> No one owes anything to anyone, it's done and eradicated let time fix the issue at hand, don't add to it. I think it's quite enough. The entire FA community has not been suffering just those who acted upon the event or those who couldn't register. One thing to assume, however this is not the place to make arguments towards who owes who what. Keep it civil without flaming each other yea?
> 
> If I could I would close this before that started.
> 
> Kemo I would ignore these posts towards you, I think you have had enough to deal with.



Indeed this is most certainly not Kemo's fault. It's basically blaming the victim for 'provoking' or somehow doing something to get the offender to react, no matter how voluntary it may be.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Mar 27, 2014)

Kemo said:


> Do you think I enjoy having this spammer dragging my name through the mud? If you could tell that I'm not the spammer, then at least try to be considerate and think about whether your reply is even worth posting or not.



Just because I think this entire situiation is amusing and have no problem saying it, doesn't mean my reply isin't worth posting.

I think this whole thing is funny because it shows just how bored some people can get. Plus before you ask, yes, I have had this happen before except I've had it happen at a job where I had a disgruntled employee who didn't like how I didn't play favorites. Personally, I just laugh it off because even there, it didn't matter much. Does it matter on an online forum? 

Nope.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> The entire FA community is suffering because you somehow did something that made a hacker get mad at you. Why must we all pay for your fault? You owe us an apology.


OH FUCKING BOI
Cause this is what the person actually wants
They want the community to get on that person's case, to see them as the problem.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm just going to lock this since the situation has been resolved.


----------

